# Steve Ballmer mosaic



## bbloke (Dec 2, 2009)

The Secret Diary of Steve Jobs has posted a picture provided by one of its readers: an image of Steve Ballmer which was created using a mosaic of Windows crash screens...

http://www.fakesteve.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Picture-1.png


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2009)

That's just creepy...


----------



## Greg_Reez (Dec 2, 2009)

I think there are only a dozen or so photos with different color walls in the background. You could put anything in place of the computer and it would still look similar, it just wouldn't look blueish. Pretty cool anyway.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 2, 2009)

nixgeek said:


> That's just creepy...



I fully agree. Odd and creepy.


----------



## bbloke (Dec 10, 2009)

Aside from causing children nightmares, I thought it was quite creative.


----------



## reed (Jan 23, 2010)

Reminds me of the artist Cameron Gray.... click recent works

http://www.manufacturedart.com/


----------

